# vapor trail vs zebra bow strings vs winners choice...whats better??



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

VAPOR TRAIL! The reason is quality, price, customer service! Replace cable and string! I would pull axle and check bearings and lube with marine grease! Don't forget to check holes in limbs! Welcome to the dark side with your new Z7!


----------



## deanmichael (Jan 16, 2006)

*Marine Grease ?*

You mentioned lubing axles with marine grease - Why marine grease ? What is it ?


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Another vote for Vaportrail. Awesome customer service and very fast shipping.


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

Out of those listed VaporTrail hands down. I won't own a WC again and I have heard very little good about the zebra strings.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Zebra- too cheap
WC- too expensive
Vapor Trail- just right!

Out of these 3 options, I would definatly take the VT's. Have not heard much good about Zebra, WC's are awfully pricey for what you get. Vapor Trail have got a good rep, and the price is respectable as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I liked WC's when I had them before, but lately I've used VT's and for the price, they are hard to beat. 

Zebras stretch too much IMO.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Vapor trail are nice, in fact I'm just opening up a box with some in there....mmmmmm kiwi and black! Great price and customer service


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

Winners Choice or Vapor Trail. Can't go wrong with either one. I have never had any luck with Zebra strings, except for BAD!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Vapor Trail
then Winner's Choice
STAY AWAY from Zebra


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Every thing Considered Vapor Trail. WC are great strings but not worth the $ you get just as good string from VT for much less and faster. Zebra:zip:


----------



## brifish (Feb 24, 2006)

1- winners Choice- best string on the market, by far a head and sholders above the others, hardly any break in and ne stretch ever. Down side is the cost, IMO they are well worth it.
2- Vapor Trail- great strinb for the money, almost as good as winners choice and for the average shoot would prolly be a better buy.
3- Zebra- yuck- that is about all there is to that. They are the crap standard that all other crap is judged.

And yes I have had all three VT and WC are great strings, wouldn't recommend zebra to an enemy.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Vapor trail is as good if not better than WC here is pricing for VT

VTX 2 CAM / 1.5 CAM STRING 47-65 $32.50
VTX 1 CAM STRING 80-107 $43.00
VTX Y-CABLE 30-48 $28.00
VTX CONTROL CABLE 30-48 $23.00	

Now go look at WC at their website, your looking 40 more bucks for a set. Plus VT has fast shipping and great customer service.


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

WC....:wink:


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

of the three the zebra are the lowest ranking. if you went zebra, buy the zebra hybrid. i put the hybrid on my back-up bow when i replaced the original zebra and have had no problems yet. the other two mentioned strings here are "better" but like i said, i have had no issues with my zebra hybrid.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

I vote Vapor Trail. I've had experience with both WC and VP, I never get peep rotation with a VP but the last two sets of WC strings have had to be adjusted a couple times?

The only issue I've had with the VP's is serving seperation, I shoot off the string and the center serving doesn't usually last more than 1000 shots. To me it's still worth it because it only takes a few minutes to reserve and the stability of their strings is 2nd to none.

****


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

johnnybravoo77 said:


> Zebra- too cheap
> WC- too expensive
> Vapor Trail- just right!
> 
> Out of these 3 options, I would definatly take the VT's. Have not heard much good about Zebra, WC's are awfully pricey for what you get. Vapor Trail have got a good rep, and the price is respectable as well. Just my 2 cents.


nothing left to say!!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have had terrible luck with WC. I have them on my Athens 32" and after one season they need replaced badly. They just didn't hold up to the weather. I waxed them constantly but they are fraying bad.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

brifish said:


> 1- winners Choice- best string on the market, by far a head and sholders above the others, hardly any break in and ne stretch ever. Down side is the cost, IMO they are well worth it.
> 2- Vapor Trail- great strinb for the money, almost as good as winners choice and for the average shoot would prolly be a better buy.
> 3- Zebra- yuck- that is about all there is to that. They are the crap standard that all other crap is judged.
> 
> And yes I have had all three VT and WC are great strings, wouldn't recommend zebra to an enemy.


You have no real experience with strings/cables do you?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Vaportrails, I've had problems with peep twist and stretching with WC


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Vaportrail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Ive had both WC and VaporTrail... the Vapor Trail are top notch and the CS is second to none... very personable, and kind!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Vapor Trail. One of the best on the market, and the most important thing is that its back by awesome people that will bend over backwards for you.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Vapor Trail...*

Vapor Trail and here's why:

Vapor Trail Strings and cables are priced right, and ship fast even in custom colors. I ordered Tuesday afternoon, and got my set on Saturday. Winners Choice are great strings but not any better than Vapor Trail in my opinion and way more money. Zebra strings are not served on the end loops and that can cause major problems if someone has their head up their butt when they are working on your bow. I had an older PSE let go on me when one strand didn't get put on the post...and yes...I had my head up my butt. 

Ben


----------



## corearchery (Dec 20, 2009)

most guys on here who vote vapor trail are probably on their new shooting staff since they were takeing so many shooters not to long ago. I had used them in the past but they seemed really soft. But that was a awhile ago. So hopefully they are improved allot. They make a awesome arrow rest though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

WC strings are on my bow now. The only complaints I have is the price and drop in FPS. Seem to be holding up.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

core archery said:


> most guys on here who vote vapor trail are probably on their new shooting staff since they were takeing so many shooters not to long ago. I had used them in the past but they seemed really soft. But that was a awhile ago. So hopefully they are improved allot. They make a awesome arrow rest though!!!!!!!!!


On staff Yes I am. Shoot something just because I get it free or at reduced price Nope. Will I try it yes will I recomend it not unless I find that it is good. I have 5 bows with VT strings on them no problems. I install strings shoot 50 shots fine tune and done. My target bows have thousands of shots on the strings and no problems.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

core archery said:


> most guys on here who vote vapor trail are probably on their new shooting staff since they were takeing so many shooters not to long ago. I had used them in the past but they seemed really soft. But that was a awhile ago. So hopefully they are improved allot. They make a awesome arrow rest though!!!!!!!!!


I am not on their staff and i have pushed them for years....


What do you mean by "soft"?


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Vapor Trail , period :darkbeer:


----------



## Scooter Trash (Jun 15, 2009)

VaporTrail for sure. I just put a set on my Hoyt UE and love them. They're good people.


----------



## bowhunterkdc (Jul 5, 2009)

Vaportrail is the one for me. Great strings and cables, great service and very nice people to work with.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Vapor Trail*

I personally have experienced the difference, that a vapor trail string makes . The last five strings have been VT, because of the quality of the string. I highly recommend VT strings.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Vapor Trail strings are great strings and good customer service. WC are also good strings. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Proline:darkbeer:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

zebra...junk
WC...good but to expensive.
VT...good,great service...but was kinda shocked at the price i was charged on the last one i ordered.


custom string makers on AT the ones I tried...Great! and cost less then any of the above and they back there strings as good as anyone:wink:


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Vaportrail, I have tried them all.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

*V*apor *T*rail....


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Vapor Trail, winner's choice to me seem heavier and were little slower than the VT's. I had WC on my old bow and it was shooting 275 then when i switched i picked up a few fps.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

vapor trail is superb compared to a zebra


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

*Winner choice hand down.*

Had a WC on my Gaurdian for two years.
Then switched to VT about 4months ago...

Big mistake. I wont try to save a couple bucks again...

No comparison IMO.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

core archery said:


> most guys on here who vote vapor trail are probably on their new shooting staff since they were takeing so many shooters not to long ago. I had used them in the past but they seemed really soft. But that was a awhile ago. So hopefully they are improved allot. They make a awesome arrow rest though!!!!!!!!!


Vapor Trail! Great quality and customer service, my last set shipped the day after we ordered. WC are really good too, i've shot them in the past but the VT strings are just as good or better and a much better Value. Yep I got on staff with VT but I only send a resume to companies that have products I already use or have used and want to continue to use because I think they are the BEST for me.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Well,you folks can spend your money on what you want,I'll be shooting worlds best strings,after winners choice,vaportrail,zebras,worlds best beats them all to death,try a set yourself and see if you shoot anything else again!


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

buck knife said:


> Well,you folks can spend your money on what you want,I'll be shooting worlds best strings,after winners choice,vaportrail,zebras,worlds best beats them all to death,try a set yourself and see if you shoot anything else again!


How do they beat the others to death really? The Vapor Trail strings I have had made my bow a little faster, my peep never moved after it was set, never any quality issues, no serving of any other issues. I know there are other companies making great strings but I can't see any of them beating VT in my book. Its hard to beat a combination of perfect performance and great quality, the best customer service and a great value on top of all that.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I am not on their staff and i have pushed them for years....
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "soft"?


I'm with you...


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Not the Zebra*

Can't wait to change mine due to major problems with stretching.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Vapor trail hands down*

Great Customer Service/Fast Shipping....Never had a string come in at the wrong length or had peep rotation issues...Once the peep is set on Vapor Trails it stays!!


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

This is the first year that I have been on staff, but far from the first year that I have been touting VaporTrail Strings. You really do get it all with VT. Quality, price, color options, and customer service are all top notch. Every set that I have gotten has measured spot on and performed.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

core archery said:


> most guys on here who vote vapor trail are probably on their new shooting staff since they were takeing so many shooters not to long ago. I had used them in the past but they seemed really soft. But that was a awhile ago. So hopefully they are improved allot. They make a awesome arrow rest though!!!!!!!!!


I use Vaportrail since years!
From 3-D to FITA tournaments up to national and international
championships. I NEVER got an issue neither with creep and/or peep rotation
nor serving separation.
During the preparation for a big event I use to shoot about 3.000
arrows a month! I change string and cables once a year and thats all!
Therefore I am very glad to got the honour to be a Pro-Staff member
of VaporTrail for 2010!!

And, by the way, the price performance ratio is unbeatable!!!


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Vaportrails, I've had problems with peep twist and stretching with WC


 i second that. wasnt impressed with WC. Peep twist to much. switched to viscositybowstrings. Viscosity is the only string on my bows now


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Strings*

They're all good strings, I've used all 3, at the moment though I still have the Zebra factory string on my Monster and I must say I'm impressed, I never shot the string in , just took it out of the box, put the peep in and it has not moved at all, actually I'd have no worries buying another one in about a year or so. But at the end of the day there's at lot of very good string makers out there.


----------



## Running Man (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a big fan of VaporTrail. It is all I have used the last few years. I haven't had such good luck with Winners Choice. The WCs are nice shooting strings . . but I've had a good deal of serving issues with them. I don't like spending WC $$$ and then having to reserve my string a few weeks later. 

Regarding Zebras . . they get a bad rap on AT but they really aren't so bad. The Mathews shooters are required to shoot them and they seem to do quite well with them. They may stretch a bit initially but once settled in they aren't so bad.


----------



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

Easer bunnys or maybe monkeys for goodness sakes. I
t seems like everyone has a preference but there is no hard data...


----------



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

I am hearing alott of what people think is this sport the only sport that doesnt have any hard fact dont get me wrong I appreciate everyones feedback so much but why in heck doesnt someone get a hooter shooter blast 500 shots from each string manufacturer measuring the string after, during, and before and give a side by side comparison on them for creep stretch fps gained or lost. This is mechanically the most technical sport out there yet everything is left to feel. I find this so very odd. Or am I the only one??? Call me crazy but when I draw on an animal and on inch is the difference between a 5 second death and a minute of agony. I strive for perfection. Science offers us so much in the way of taking personal beliefs out of the equation. I just dont understand why in this amazing and wonderful sport we dont have more facts??? I am definitely leaning towards Vapor Trail since it seems to me to be the most technology driven manufacturing. Thanks for your input


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Vaportrail, this past fall I replaced the string and cable on a old Bow tech pro 40. It took over a month for the string set to arrive. About three months later I bought a 101st Airborne and put vaportrail string and cables on it. The string and cable set took three days to arrive and the quality is every bit as good as the winners choice for a lot less.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

topspeedjunkie1 said:


> I am hearing alott of what people think is this sport the only sport that doesnt have any hard fact dont get me wrong I appreciate everyones feedback so much but why in heck doesnt someone get a hooter shooter blast 500 shots from each string manufacturer measuring the string after, during, and before and give a side by side comparison on them for creep stretch fps gained or lost. This is mechanically the most technical sport out there yet everything is left to feel. I find this so very odd. Or am I the only one??? Call me crazy but when I draw on an animal and on inch is the difference between a 5 second death and a minute of agony. I strive for perfection. Science offers us so much in the way of taking personal beliefs out of the equation. I just dont understand why in this amazing and wonderful sport we dont have more facts??? I am definitely leaning towards Vapor Trail since it seems to me to be the most technology driven manufacturing. Thanks for your input


Great idea..... please do so and let us know the outcome. Its not that expensive or time consuming 

Note the above sarcasm....but I think your idea is valid, just hard to do for most. Then they will be accused of bias and people will get feelings hurt.

I know one in that mix I wont shoot - as I know the clientel working there building them.


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

randal L said:


> Vaportrail, I have tried them all.


Times 2


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

VT without question. WC used to be great, started sucking quiet a few years ago. Zebra's are junk, complete junk.

VT no peep rotation, don't stretch after 100 shots and the customer service and product fufillment is unreal. I've tested a few VT of the same specs.....they were Identical. 

WC got my attention when they made two strings too short about 7 years ago, then the next bow the center serving was off 2 times. how do you get a center serving wrong on a hoyt ultra tec?

WC quality and price suck!


----------



## brunothegreat (Aug 10, 2006)

vaportrail. the best money can buy regardless of the price, even though they are the lowest price of the 3 mentioned.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like the Vapor Trail is running away with this thread.
Another vote for Vapor Trail. Great string with super fast delivery.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I've never used VT or WC, but they can't be worse than Zebra.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I never liked zebra and haven't like WC for the past few years I like Wc 8 years ago but they seem to stretch a lot IMO 
As for vt I have not used them so I have no thoughts on them.
I like 60x string, strick 9 , and center circle strings ( I think that's the name from bear foot archery


----------



## Flockem (Jan 15, 2014)

I had stock zebra/barracuda on my Z9 and loved them, got three years out of them... then went with VaporTrail and im not happy. Maybe its the single cam set up but my z9 has ate through the string and there has been peep rotation since day one. Also after just one year of use the parts of the string set that are not served look like they are 10 years old. VaporTrail has some pros like the fast shipping good priced sets and their set seem well made but from my experience i liked my stock strings better...Im personally going with WC this off season if i keep my bow, they have some more options on serving, a weather treatment on the strings, and a lifetime warranty... i think thats worth an extra couple of bucks. Plus elite are running WC strings on their new bows... idk but is any company using VTs?


----------



## Revolver (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking to change string and cable on my Mathews Heli M, anyone have any experience with 60X brand


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Revolver said:


> Looking to change string and cable on my Mathews Heli M, anyone have any experience with 60X brand


To answer your question he does a nice job. But if you look in the upper left hand corner of the thread this one is 9 years old.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Never had any issues with my WC or Zebra strings.

Best I ever had were Twisted X though.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

corearchery said:


> most guys on here who vote vapor trail are probably on their new shooting staff since they were takeing so many shooters not to long ago. I had used them in the past but they seemed really soft. But that was a awhile ago. So hopefully they are improved allot. They make a awesome arrow rest though!!!!!!!!!


I'm interested in getting more info on this. I am the General Manager/pro staff coordinator and in the past 4 years I've only added 14 shooters to our staff, removing 85. I have under 100 total staffers now, most of whom aren't on AT. AT is not the round table of archery knowledge. 

Also, I was wondering what you meant by "soft"? We've been using VTX for over 12 years and have won many, many awards with the material. 

Thanks to everyone for the great reveiws.


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

I switched from WC to VT years ago and have no complaints. Great string and great customer service if you would need it. Like others have mentioned I had some issues with the WC stretching. I will say, they also stood behind their no stretch warranty and sent me other strings, but I had the same results. 

Matt


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Ears said:


> I'm interested in getting more info on this. I am the General Manager/pro staff coordinator and in the past 4 years I've only added 14 shooters to our staff, removing 85. I have under 100 total staffers now, most of whom aren't on AT. AT is not the round table of archery knowledge.
> 
> Also, I was wondering what you meant by "soft"? We've been using VTX for over 12 years and have won many, many awards with the material.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the great reveiws.


....as Dale pointed out...the thread is old...someone just resurrected it to get info on strings today, though it seems like a new thread would have been more appropriate.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I bow hunt est said:


> what out of these strings is better...... i had a zebra replace my stock string ...awhile ago its ok...but i need to have my cable replaced.... any sugestions??????


Of those, vapor trail......... winners choice way overpriced, and zebra....... I’d throw those in the trash, never got a good set of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

Revolver said:


> Looking to change string and cable on my Mathews Heli M, anyone have any experience with 60X brand


I put some 60x strings on a bow recently. Showed up in about 3 days and the strings seem to be of great quality.


----------

